# Soil drench/ injection



## tordon22 (Jun 27, 2005)

For the past 2 1/2 decades I have been using cygon for leaf miners in birch, maples, and other trees injected into the ground with a high pressure sprayer. Since this usage has been pulled from the label I have been using Merit75wsp. I am not very pleased with the results and am interested in the proper rate per inch on the average. I am not totally dissatisfied with it, but the cygon was a lot easier to figure out and calibrate. Have been contemplating going back to the Mauget route, but not too pleased with that either. I last used it back in 78 and foung it quite phototoxic to the cambium. Is it any better now. Any suggestions? Have been watering soil as per lable ect. Thanks. Tordon22


----------



## bushman (Jul 1, 2005)

I think it takes merit 60days for merit to be taken up from root inject or drench. cygon is some smelly stuff,used to spray boxwood leafminer back in the day,seemed to work good.


----------

